# Removing windscreen sealant (glue)



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

When my windscreen was replaced, Autoglass also replaced the scuttle panel trim that covers the pollen filter as they are notorious for breaking the clips and seal and letting water in, which subsequently soaks the pollen filter, shortly follwed by the passenger footwell.

The bright-spark glass fitter decided to then seal it with as much sealant as he could possibly squeeze into the gap. I changed the wiper motor in the car last week and I need to fit a new scuttle panel trim, but there is so much stuff on the windscreen, I can't really get a new one on AND sealed with the new seal. I'm going to have to cut most of it off very delicately with a blade but will need a chemical to remove the remainder. Will a tar and glue remover be adequate or will it need something stronger? I tried to remove a bit in another area with some VP tar and glue but didn't have much luck.


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Part of my job is to write the glass replacement methods for Belron (the people who own autoglass). Sorry to say you have no chance of getting the sealant off, it's called Betaseal and it's a polyurethane single pack adhesive, it sticks like sh*t to a blanket.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

So there's no way of getting the stuff off? Surely the moron who fitted the glass should have thought about this before he squeezed half a tube into the cavity.


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Sadly no, it's designed to stick a windscreen in, once it's cured that's it, you don't even remove it when replacing a screen, we just trim back the remnant and apply a special primer, my only advice would be to trim it back and try using a toffee wheel to remove the remainder, you might be lucky. How long ago did they replace the screen, perhaps you should try contacting Autoglass.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

It was late last year I think - I had another problem with them breaking the plastic trim on the edge of the rain gutter and using the windscreen sealant to stick it down. They've managed to get some of that on the paint but I was so effed off with them at the time, I knew I wouldn't be able to have a reasonably conversation with them because I was so mad. I feel I may have to try and talk to somebody high up!


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

I think thats all you can do to be honest, the sealant is really good stuff, it doesn't come off.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

I had gavin from autoglass stick his poxy sealant all over my van, nothing shifts it, nothing.

You can see some creeping out from the sides of the windscreen trim, I've applied all sorts to it, it has gone kinda clear in places though.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I think the only course of action is going to be a complaint or the corner of a rock. Can't bloody make the thing completely watertight without a new trim panel and seal so it's going to have to come off.


----------

